# Great News!



## Hoofguy (Oct 25, 2008)

I have testicular cancer and am having one whacked off on Monday morning.. I also got my CT results yesterday and more good news, it spread to my lymph nodes! :wacko:

Anyway hopefully I kick the snot out of this and move on but it sucks to now be a patient. I'll post again when able..


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2008)

Hoofguy said:


> I have testicular cancer and am having one whacked off on Monday morning.. I also got my CT results yesterday and more good news, it spread to my lymph nodes! :wacko:
> 
> Anyway hopefully I kick the snot out of this and move on but it sucks to now be a patient. I'll post again when able..



Uhhhhmmmmmmm I was really prepared to go all CONGRATS! But I dont think this situation warrants it.

Im really sorry for your trouble.

Get well soon! <3


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 25, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about the cancer. I hope everything goes well for you and that you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## suziquzi99 (Oct 25, 2008)

My best wishes go out to you. My family has been through this and I know how difficult this can be. I will keep you in my prayers. Keep your chin up!


----------



## KempoEMT (Oct 25, 2008)

Keep Your Chin up.  You'll make it.  Prayers are with you


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't worry, you'll defeat the cancer.

On a brighter note, hopefully they don't put you to the test (probablly not safe for work)


----------



## firecoins (Oct 25, 2008)

Hoofguy said:


> I have testicular cancer and am having one whacked off on Monday morning.. I also got my CT results yesterday and more good news, it spread to my lymph nodes! :wacko:
> 
> Anyway hopefully I kick the snot out of this and move on but it sucks to now be a patient. I'll post again when able..



Ummmm okay. :sad:  :excl:It takes alot of ball to tell us????:huh::excl:


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 25, 2008)

They are going to have some trouble whacking that thing cause from what I can see, you got cast iron ones....


----------



## EMTJDUB (Oct 26, 2008)

Well look at it this way... losing one doen't make you 1/2 a man, it just makes you lighter on your feet!!! Hope all goes well. God bless!!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Oct 26, 2008)

Keep your head up! I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## WIGOH (Oct 26, 2008)

What Kaisu said, you sound tough as nails.
I'm sorry to hear about your diag.
Keep up the strong attitude, and beat it into submission.
Thoughts.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 26, 2008)

You are in my thoughts and prayers.....All I can say is fight! fight! fight!


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 26, 2008)

My thoughts are with you as you battle this.


----------



## Oregon (Oct 26, 2008)

I can only echo the prayers of all the rest.


----------



## csly27 (Oct 26, 2008)

sorry to hear the news, if my grandmother can beat breast cancer at 79, you hopfully can beat this. Stay positive, you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 26, 2008)

Beating cancer is 90% attitude. For some reason the disease is scared of determination. I have worked with several medics that was tx. and cured of testicular cancer. I am sure that you will kick its butt and be back soon, and as others described you will be in prayers as well. Be tough and positive.

R/r911


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 26, 2008)

You are in our thoughts and prayers. You will be able to overcome this, just keep in there, and show it who's boss.

Good luck in your battle ahead, and I wish you a short, quick recovery.
Take care!


----------



## silvercat354726 (Oct 26, 2008)

Your in my thoughts and prayers!  Keep your head high throughout this!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 26, 2008)

traumateam1 said:


> You are in our thoughts and prayers. You will be able to overcome this, just keep in there, and show it who's boss.
> 
> Good luck in your battle ahead, and I wish you a short, quick recovery.
> Take care!



And some hot nurses to make the recovery process more enjoyable.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 26, 2008)

Best wishes on beating it, and prayers for a quick recovery




Sasha said:


> And some hot nurses to make the recovery process more enjoyable.



I remember my testicular cancer scare.  I had an EXTREMELY hot ultrasound tech doing my testicular ultrasound....I had to count the little pinholes in the ceiling tile to "keep focused"


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey man, Sorry to hear that... Just keep thinking positive, you can get through this! It could be worse, it could always be worse.


Take care,


----------



## Hoofguy (Oct 28, 2008)

At home now, feeling ok with some perscription narcs.. Will post more soon..


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 29, 2008)

Get well soon you have all our support behind you.


----------



## HeavyCrow (Oct 29, 2008)

Just remember Lance Armstrong...only one testicle and he was winning Tour de France and bumping uglies with Sheryl Crow!  Godspeed!


----------

